# Canon 30D communication issues?



## fido dog (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey, when I plug the camera into my Mac it just blinks "Busy". I can't find anything on this issue and I don't have my manual handy. What gives?

Thanks!

Andrew


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 4, 2008)

i'm guessing it's to take pictures of the card. You should just use a card reader, it's safer that way. 


If you're shooting tethered, then i dunno.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jul 4, 2008)

o to the canon site and look at the 30d manula on there, it may help


----------



## fido dog (Jul 4, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> i'm guessing it's to take pictures of the card. You should just use a card reader, it's safer that way.
> 
> 
> If you're shooting tethered, then i dunno.



I use a card reader (faster). I was trying to shoot teathered and it wouldn't connect, but the 20D would?


----------



## icassell (Jul 4, 2008)

Do you have the Mac 30D driver loaded?  I usually download from the camera  rather than using a card reader -- it takes longer, but I don't like to keep popping the memory card in and out.  While it's downloading, the 30D blinks Busy.


----------



## icassell (Jul 4, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> i'm guessing it's to take pictures of the card. You should just use a card reader, it's safer that way.
> 
> 
> If you're shooting tethered, then i dunno.




What makes a card reader safer?  It's slower to download tethered, but I've never heard of it being unsafe.  I usually tether as I don't like constantly popping my memory card in and out.


----------



## fido dog (Jul 4, 2008)

icassell said:


> Do you have the Mac 30D driver loaded?  I usually download from the camera  rather than using a card reader -- it takes longer, but I don't like to keep popping the memory card in and out.  While it's downloading, the 30D blinks Busy.



I'm such a freaking ass.....

I don't think I do have the drivers on my machine yet because I was never going to use the camera to download images. I bet that's it

I suck!


----------



## icassell (Jul 4, 2008)

fido dog said:


> I'm such a freaking ass.....
> 
> I don't think I do have the drivers on my machine yet because I was never going to use the camera to download images. I bet that's it
> 
> I suck!




Hey we all screw up.  There have been many great pix I took with lens cap on ...


----------



## fido dog (Jul 4, 2008)

YUP! That was it. Now I'm teathering.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 4, 2008)

icassell said:


> What makes a card reader safer?  It's slower to download tethered, but I've never heard of it being unsafe.  I usually tether as I don't like constantly popping my memory card in and out.



I don't know if I would use the word unsafe but,the number 1 industry repair is fixing or people wanting to have fixed the mini-usb plug in their digital cameras used for communications/photo downloads.  Got this straight from the manufactures.  We are purchasing somewhere in the neighborhood of 150 digital cameras for our department so we did the research.  Buying a USB reader for every MCT and PC as well.


----------



## fido dog (Jul 4, 2008)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I don't know if I would use the word unsafe but,the number 1 industry repair is fixing or people wanting to have fixed the mini-usb plug in their digital cameras used for communications/photo downloads.  Got this straight from the manufactures.  We are purchasing somewhere in the neighborhood of 150 digital cameras for our department so we did the research.  Buying a USB reader for every MCT and PC as well.



Not to mention it takes FOREVER to download. I think I've done it twice with the Rebel and was like, screw this!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 6, 2008)

The reason a card reader is safer is because your less likely to knock your camera off your desk, if you knock the card reader, who cares? you knock the camera you might break something on it.


----------

